# EOS M5 Touch AF



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello,

I'm not sure if I remember the functionality of the Touch AF capabality of the EOS M5 correct.
Currently I can' t AF when taping on the LCD screen where I want the camera to autofocus.

Only when I switch the continuos AF on the Touch AF function will work. But I am of the impression that this was also the case with continuos AF switched to off (as I'm always using my cameras in this operating mode).
Her I documented the behaviour in a little video (sorry the menu language is in german (Ein = on, Aus = off)):





Please can anyone of you owning a EOS M5 check if the touch AF should also work with continuos AF switched to off. I also have the impression that the AF in my video reacts very slow as in video work for a smooth transition between two focus points). I do remember a more instantaneous AF reaction as can be seen in this Canon product presentation video between ~4:35min and 5:10min:





kind regards
Frank

P.S.: What I already did:
I removed the batterie for some hours and I also reset tthe camera to factory values. No success.


----------



## andrei1989 (Dec 23, 2019)

I have also checked right now and it's true, it doesn't work without continous AF turned on or touch shutter enabled

in the second video you linked you can see at exactly 4:35 the continous af is on


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 23, 2019)

That is not what I am getting. I can use Touch Shutter with AF Frame Position enabled in One Shot or Servo and with Continuous AF On or Off.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 23, 2019)

No I see your issue. If the touch shutter is disabled you need to half press the shutter button to activate the AF.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Dec 23, 2019)

andrei1989 said:


> I have also checked right now and it's true, it doesn't work without continous AF turned on or touch shutter enabled
> 
> in the second video you linked you can see at exactly 4:35 the continous af is on


Yes, I have seen that in the second video, too. But is it really the used configuration in the seconds right after the view of the menu screen? The video is maybe edited and doesn't necessarily show the real used config.
But meanwhile I believe you are right. I most probably do not recall this behaviour as I used much more my 6D MII during the last weeks (The 6D does have this functionality).
I also checked this behaviour with my G7MII and it also does not focus after touch when continous AF is switched off.

It was also very unlikely that only the touch AF should have been the only touch function not working as intended as all other touch functions (dragging the AF frame, releasing the shutter with AF when touch shutter is switched to "on", choosing menu items, picture review and zooming) do work as expected.

Thanks and kind regards
Frank


----------

